# Looking for a few more songs.



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a talking gemmy that will be singing and a skeleton that plays the guitar. She will be singing "Bang Bang" Nancy Sinatra and maybe "Fever" Peggy Lee. I am looking for a few more songs to add in this style. Female singer, broken heart or traggedy, one or two musicians playing. What can you think of? Thanks.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about "If you see her"? It was a duet of Brooks and Dunn and Reba McEntire. A song about lost love, denial, and regret.
Linda Ronstadt's rendition of "Blue Bayou".


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey, how about that Patsy Cline song, "I go out walkin' after midnight, out in the moonlight..." Sounds like it will fit the scene you're setting up there.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll google the Patsy Cline song. Cant remember it. Linda Ronstadt, hmmm. It gives me some more ideas. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Please tell me the Patsy song made the cut. I was pretty proud of the suggestion, based on your selection criteria.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes I added Patsy Cline. Thank you. Also "Once Upon a December" from Anastasia. But my gemmy quit working when the kids were playing with it. I just noticed you live in Long Island. So does my sister. I will be out there this summer.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Long Island will make you miss Indiana very quickly! (Prepare to get beeped at a lot.)


----------

